# 180 to 225 conversion



## E-tt-phonehome (May 24, 2013)

Hello guys,
Im fairly new to the forums and i've been searching and searching but have not found a thread for a swap being done.

I have all the components to swap the 225 parts into my 180 but wanted some more insight on it.
If anyone has any links or helpful tips I would greatly appreciate it!

Thanks!!!


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*I've been posting on this and other TT forums since 2001 and don't recall anyone ever doing that*

.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

In my humble opinion, it's seriously not worth your time or money. To do a 225 swap, you'd basically have to pull the motor and tranny, put an AMU or BEA in it with matching intake, exhaust, turbo, injectors, wiring harness, and ECU, and 6spd O2M tranny. The ECU also has to be paired with your ignition and gauge cluster in many cases, which is a dealer-only service.

The extra 45 hp comes from a few simple components that are much easier to simply upgrade on an already functional 180hp model: turbo, injectors, intercooler(s), fuel pump, tune. The AMU and BEA (225hp) blocks also have a 9.0:1 Compression Ratio whereas the 180hp blocks are 9.5:1, but wether or not that helps a tuner down the road is not my forte. I'm pretty sure someone on here has already done this swap, so he'll have more info for you, but if I recall correctly, he had already pulled a few motors/transmissions before going into surgery.


----------



## E-tt-phonehome (May 24, 2013)

I guess its easier just swapping to a ko4 turbo from the 225 and using the injectors basically and having it tuned?

I didn't know the wiring harnesses were different either thanks for that info lite1979


----------



## chrisc351 (Feb 17, 2011)

If you have the K04 yeah I'd say go ahead and use it. But it you don't have it yet you'd be much better off going with something like a Frankenturbo. With a hybrid turbo you'll get a bit more than you would with a K04 and it's about the same amount of work in the long run.


----------



## E-tt-phonehome (May 24, 2013)

Yea I already have everything essentially. I didn't know that wire harnesses were different and other things like the other member had stated.
If I have to do all that work, i'd rather just swap the injectors and turbo and call it a day.


----------

